
Some Consulting Wisdom I Picked Up - nickb
http://www.lostechies.com/blogs/chad_myers/archive/2008/06/08/some-consulting-wisdom-i-picked-up.aspx
======
adrianwaj
Basically an approach I take on all points. Thanks.

------
prakash
The best consulting advice I got, and revisit is from Jerry Weinberg's
"Secrets of Consulting".

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/0932633013>

Highly recommended.

~~~
nickb
DHH actually plugged that book at RailsConf this year and sales on Amazon shot
up to top spot in consulting section. Yeah, it's a great book!

